# expertise



## Carole1981

Alguien me puede ayudar en la traduccion de expertise en castellano?
Mi frase es:

La direction assure la mise en oeuvre et l'*expertise* des actions choisies par le groupe.

no tiene aqui el sentido de estimacion, tiene un sentido muy global de todo las competencias de la direction

Gracias!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

hola. salut.
una "expertise" es una peritación. Normalmente, en los dos idiomas se refiere al trabajo de un "expert", perito técnico cuando lo requiere un tribunal.
en esta frase puede que "examen" , examen baste.


----------



## hiwelcome

par curiosité, je demanderai ce que signifie "expertise" dans le contexte de cette phrase en français...
merci de me répondre


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Hi Welcome , moi j'ai compris dans cette pharse ; 
examen	appréciation	estimation	investigation	vérification	étude	évaluation , soit les synonymes de " expertise ".

En Español existe le mot ; peritage / perito : expert ....mais dans le contexte ça colle pas .

Aprés moults hésitations je l'aurais traduit par ; *examen experto / estudio profundo *.

A Bientôt.


----------



## hiwelcome

je pense que la direction veut laisser entendre: les actions ou décisions prises sont les meilleures...

cela dit la direction (ou la secrétaire) emploie de façon erronnée le mot :expertise.. d'où ma première réponse..: demander  ce que signifie le terme "expertise" dans le contexte..


----------



## hiwelcome

Francisco..merci para contestar  pero expertise...nunca quiere decir , en francês, 
examen appréciation estimation investigation vérification étude évaluation , même dans le contexte:
La direction assure la mise en oeuvre et l'expertise des actions choisies par le groupe.
....


----------



## Carole1981

Bonjour à tous et merci pour vos réponses

Ici, j'avais bien demandé à la personne concernée ce que signifiait EXPERTISE, car la formulation me paraissait bizarre. Je lui ai demandé si la phrase voulait dire qu'on validait les actions, qu'on donnait son avis si oui ou non, il fallait les réaliser. Elle m'a dit que non; elle veut dire qu'elle assure que la réalisation des actions est faite de manière experte, d'une façon générale. En anglais, j'ai laissé expertise, mais en espagnol je ne parviens pas à trouver le mot juste. Pour moi, peritacion a un sens technique qui ne correspond pas; examen experto, peut-etre oui!
d'autres idées?
pour le moment j'ai mis:
vela por la buena ejecucion de las acciones elegidas


----------



## antuhanet2001

Carole1981 said:


> Alguien me puede ayudar en la traduccion de expertise en castellano?
> Mi frase es:
> 
> La direction assure la mise en oeuvre et l'*expertise* des actions choisies par le groupe.
> 
> no tiene aqui el sentido de estimacion, tiene un sentido muy global de todo las competencias de la direction
> 
> Gracias!!


 
Bonjour, je traduirait par "experiencia y competencia"


----------



## totor

*expertise* se puede traducir directamente como *experticia*, en mi opinión.

los mismos peritos la emplean. este problema se planteó hace poco en un hilo del mismo nombre, creo.


----------



## Clicko

Expertise = *Dirección técnica* ?


----------



## Capsella

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​
Hola,
Intuyo el concepto de *expertise*, pero soy incapaz de encontrar un término castellano que lo represente, ¿me podeis ayudar? ahí va uno de los contextos en que me lo he encontrado:
_Tout d'abord nous devons redéfinir notre *expertise* - faciliter l'acces à l'information - en termes d'enseignement et de pedagogie_.

Mi intento fue:

_Primero debemos redefinir nuestras _¿competencias, funciones? _- facilitar el acceso a la información - en términos de enseñanza y pedagogía_.

Creo que significa algo así como evaluación o valoración, pero no lo encajo en esta frase 

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## prf

conocimiento, experiencia, capacidades, competencias.... alguna de estas??


----------



## lpfr

O simplemente "experticia".


----------



## totor

Aquí tienes un hilo sobre *expertise*, Capsella.

Antes de plantear un hilo, te conviene consultar el diccionario de WR.


----------



## lpfr

Lo que el hilo propuesto por Totor no dice es que "experticia" figura en el DRAE y con el mismo significado de en francés, por supuesto.


----------



## Capsella

Muchas gracias a todos,
Antes de preguntar miré el diccionario y los hilos de WR, pero no me cuadraba bien y pensé que tal vez había algún sentido más. Lo que más encaja en este contexto es lo de PRF
No obstante, me han sido todos los aportes. Siempre se aprende.


----------



## Carla Breut

*Nueva pregunta*
 *hilos unidos*​ 
Hola. He visto que hace tiempo se inició un debate a propósito de "expertise"; también he tenido dudas a la hora de traducir la palabra al castellano, pero en mi contexto he utilizado "pericia".
"L'expertise dans le maniement des armes légères". (Habla sobre el ejército)
"La pericia en el manejo de armas ligeras".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> La direction assure la mise en oeuvre et l'expertise des actions choisies par le groupe.


Con *expertise*, el autor de la frase quiere insistir sobre el alto nivel *profesional *de la intervención.

Yo diría: 

La Dirección vela por la ejecución altamente profesional de las acciones elegidas por el grupo.


----------



## Minerva84

Hola a todos,
Ya sé que es un poco tarde para responder, pero al menos me gustaría dejar constancia para las siguientes personas que vean este hilo.
Es cierto que el DRAE recoge "experticia" con el mismo significado que en francés, pero tiene la marca _Ven_., es decir, "Venezuela". Hay que tener mucho cuidado con los términos que tengan marcas regionales, porque su uso en otra zona es incorrecto.


----------



## yserien

Según  CNRTL : "Procédure par laquelle on confie à un ou plusieurs experts le soin de donner un avis sur les éléments d'un différend, quand ceux-ci présentent des aspects techniques." En español podría ser informe técnico, peritación... desde luego experticia es un claro galicismo.


----------



## Nanon

... o tal vez un claro anglicismo, en frases como ésta:



> Y desde aquí tenemos todo el "expertise" para llegar a este target creciente.


----------



## ladymarione

*Nueva pregunta*
 *hilos unidos*​
Hola!

En esta frase:
En ce qui concerne les systèmes agricoles annuels, une marge d´adaptation paraît possible en mobilisant l´expertise agronomique.

no se como traducir expertise?

el conocimiento agronomico? la valoración agronómica?

gracias


----------



## nicduf

Carole1981 said:


> Alguien me puede ayudar en la traduccion de expertise en castellano?
> Mi frase es:
> 
> La direction assure la mise en oeuvre et l'*expertise* des actions choisies par le groupe.
> 
> no tiene aqui el sentido de estimacion, tiene un sentido muy global de todo las competencias de la direction
> 
> Gracias!!


 
Plus simplement, je pense que le sens est ici voisin de "justesse", "pertinence".


----------



## rolandbascou

Il ne faut pas chercher midi a quatorze heures : expertise c´est l´action d´un expert, ici un expert qui émet un avis sur les actions, tout simplement. En español peritación.


----------



## pivaax

*Nueva pregunta*
 *hilos unidos*​
Bonjour!

premier post, j'ai cherché avant mais pas trouvé... comment traduire expertise en castellano?

C'est dans le cadre d'une présentation comerciale de mon entreprise, il y a 4 "Business unit" ( he oui tout n'est pas en bon français, et c'est le document originel...) un Business unit Presse ( Business unit prensa) ok, mais pour le "Business unit Expertise informatique" je cale.

Expertise ne se traduit pas ou plutôt n'existe pas en castellano, es "ser un experto" pero no se como traducirlo:

-Business Unit consultoría informática
-Business Unit gestión informática
-B U .... no se 

si vous ne pouvez pas m'aider j'avais penser utiliser infogérance, mais apparemment cela ne se traduit pas non plus, même pas a l'anglais d'ailleur 


merci d'avance


----------



## hual

Hola

Expertise = peritaje

Saludos


----------



## pivaax

aaaa ok pardon autant pour moi je cherche expertise dans le deuxième sens du terme pas dans le premier... dans le sens "de celui qui a acquis la maîtrise, qui est un expert" Pas dans celui qui va expertiser un accident ( peritaje)

Mais merci beaucoup pour la vitesse de la réponse.

Pivaax


----------



## yserien

Cuado intevienen factores puramente mecánicos, por ejemplo maquinaria, automoción se suele usar peritaje  el experto se llama perito.En medicina es análisis, examen, revista/revisión, prueba y el neologismo chequeo.


----------



## Nanon

Bonsoir,

Que fait au juste cette "business unit expertise informatique" (à part porter un titre obscur) ? Peut-être que ça peut aider d'en savoir plus...


----------



## Marlluna

¿Y no podría ser "con experiencia en..."?


----------



## pivaax

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!

Pour developper le contexte: Sur le slide 
"les métiers du groupe",  on trouve

La gestion de la relation client (CRM)

Et le Conseil et Services en Technologies.

Chaque partie se sépare en deux BUSINESS UNITS

La partie Technologie qui est celle qui nous interesse se divise en:

- Business Unit *EXPERTISE *Informatique: Domaines d'applications, des infrastructures, de l'infogérance, des technologies et des systèmes d'informations.

Ce business unit offre des services de Management des infrastructures et de l'ingénierie. 

- Business Unit Conseil en technologies: Ingénierie et conseil en hautes technologies auprès des grands industriels. Marchés de la R&D externalisée, de la mécanique, de l'électronique et de l'informatique embarquée.

Ce Business Uni offre des services de Conseil en Technologies.

Voila, l'expertise que je cherce a traduire est celle qui est soulignée, creo que lo más próximo en castellano es ingenieria informática, aunque luego se repita en la "Oferta"

Que os parece? Un ingeniero es muchas veces un experto en su campo... El razonamiento os parece correcto?


----------



## Nanon

Bueno, aparentemente, lo que ofrece la tal unidad es soporte, aunque no suene tan bien como "expertise".
¿Qué tal "soluciones informáticas"?


----------



## swift

Yo había pensado en "Soporte técnico" como una opción.




pivaax said:


> ¿Qué os parece? Un ingeniero es muchas veces un experto en su campo... ¿El razonamiento os parece correcto?



¡Es cierto! Y el resto de las veces sólo está desorientado...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

Aparte "auditoría/peritaje" que es la traducción más habitual, 
también se podría poner " servicio de apoyo informático".


----------



## chlapec

pivaax said:


> - Business Unit *EXPERTISE *Informatique: Domaines d'applications, des infrastructures, de l'infogérance, des technologies et des systèmes d'informations.
> 
> Ce business unit offre des services de *Management...*


 
Yo te propongo: "Business Unit de *Gestión* Informática"


----------



## pivaax

Jeje muy bueno Swift.

gracias a todos por las respuestas. la verdad es que llevo tiempo queriendo arreglar esto... si buscamos sinonimos encontramos: 
*experto*


diestro, entendido, técnico, maestro, avezado, perito, versado, ducho, competente.
Me gusta el último, pero competencia no queda bien, competencia informatica queda raro y no es lo mismo que ingenieria ni quiere decir ser un experto en ... más bien saber algo de ser competente que no es lo mismo que ser un experto. Maestría informatica queda pedante... Creo que lo más cercano es ingeniería, o soluciones y gestión según los casos...

En fin un gran gracias a tod@s, me he aficionado a este sitio y pienso volver a menudo...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

¿Y pericia?


> *pericia**.*
> (Del lat. _peritĭa_).
> * 1.     * f. Sabiduría, práctica, experiencia y habilidad en una ciencia o arte.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sigurd Hinojosa

*- competencias especializadas*
*- conocimientos especializados*
*- conocimientos técnicos (especializados)*


----------



## 4wordreference

*Nueva pregunta*
 *hilos unidos*​

Hola,
Estoy buscando una manera correcta para traducir esta frase:
Apporter notre expertise de manière bénévole aux ONG partenaires

Porque aportar el peritaje.... no creo que se diga.
¿Alguna opción? Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Creo que más bien *pericia*. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## 4wordreference

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que más bien *pericia*.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy




très utile!
gracias!


----------



## Quinky

*Nueva pregunta*
 *hilos unidos*​ 

Bonjour,

Je continue avec mon questionnaire et je voudrais confirmer avec un française la phrase "en attente d'expertise" dans le texte suivant:

Etes-vous?:

Consolidé:                  depuis le:
Pris en charge à 100%:
En attente d'expertise:
En conflit avec un employeur, un tiers, un assureur

Usted está?:

De alta:                     desde el:
Asegurado 100%:
En espera de una evaluación:
En conflicto con un empleador, un tercero, una compañía de seguros

Merci!!


----------



## galizano

Me parece que *peritación* es lo más adecuado. 

*** Ya explicado en el hilo correspondiente. Norma 2
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Esta palabra suele sacarme canas verdes.

En una época creía haber encontrado su traducción exacta con "experticia", pero ya no me convence.

Mi libro habla una y otra vez de la "expertise cinématographique" o "cinéphile" de los cinéfilos, vale decir, gente que no son específicamente especialistas (cineastas, críticos, realizadores, etc.), pero a los que su amor al cine de larga data los hace grandes conocedores y entendidos del mismo.

Un botón de muestra (el primero de la serie), que resume un poco su sentido:

_Il faut se réjouir du développement récent des études sociologiques localisées de la consommation cinématographique et des échanges auxquels elle donne lieu. Elles ouvrent la voie à une sociologie de l'*expertise* cinématographique du consommateur qui fait particulièrement défaut, en France, du fait de la confiscation de cette *expertise* par les professionnels de la culture.

Cinéphiles et cinéphilies,_ L. Jullier y J.M. Leveratto

Después de haberle dado vueltas y más vueltas, y pasado por toda la serie de palabras anexas, empezando por "competencia", terminando en la más sencilla y luminosa "saber", y pasando por "idoneidad", "conocimientos" et tout le bazar (que por otra parte aparecen en diferentes contextos en el mismo libro), creo que, aunque no es su exacta traducción, voy a terminar inclinándome por:



Gévy said:


> pericia


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

¿Y lo quieres en una sola palabra? Ya que se trata de cine me viene automáticamente la palabra _crítica_ a la mente que puedes aderezar con _expertas_, _sagaces_, _avezadas _o _competentes_...

(Ya sabes no soy traductora)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Ya que se trata de cine me viene automáticamente la palabra _crítica_ a la mente que puedes aderezar con _expertas_, _sagaces_, _avezadas _o _competentes_...



Mmm… No me convence, Martine.

"Crítica" porque en verdad no se trata de la crítica que hace el cinéfilo, sino de sus conocimientos sobre el cine.

Y los adjetivos incorporados:


Cintia&Martine said:


> _expertas_, _sagaces_, _avezadas _o _competentes_...



porque por lo general tienden a recargar mucho el texto.

Imagínate que la palabrita aparece casi 60 veces en el libro.

Precisamente, la verdadera traducción de la palabra es en realidad, a mi juicio, un "saber experto" (y por eso me parecía que lo mejor era traducirla simplemente por "saber"), pero ¿sabes lo que significa traducirla 60 veces así o con algún otro de los adjetivos?

Si fuera una o dos, o a lo sumo tres veces, vaya y pase, pero ¿sesenta? 

Ése es justamente el problema de este tipo de palabras, que requieren una especie de paráfrasis.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> Mmm… No me convence, Martine.
> 
> "Crítica" porque en verdad no se trata de la crítica que hace el cinéfilo, sino de sus conocimientos sobre el cine.


¿Y eso no es una crítica ? 

Lo de las sesenta veces no podía adivinarlo. 
Un beso.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿Y eso no es una crítica ?



No necesariamente.

La "expertise" puede llevarlos, eventualmente, a hacer una crítica más o menos fundada, pero son dos cosas distintas.

Besito.


----------



## juanjorel

La RAE da la siguiente definición para esa palabra.
*
experticia**.**
1.* f._ Ven._ Prueba pericial.

O sea que, en Venezuela, tendría ese significado. 

Pero en general, la palabra 'Experticia', deriva directamente del inglés  'Expertise', que se traduce en los diccionarios como: 'pericia' o  'habilidad'. Pero esa traducción no es del todo correcta, o es, al  menos, incompleta.

Por influencia de la cultura inglesa, se comenzó a utilizar esa palabra,  primero, directamente en inglés, 'Expertise', y luego castellanizada,  como: 'Expertiz' o 'Experticia'. 

No está relacionada con 'Experiencia'. Está relacionada con 'Experto',  que excede el término 'Experiencia', ya que uno puede tener  'Experiencia', pero no ser un 'Experto'. 

Una traducción más acertada, (así se utilizada en realidad), sería:  'Maestría' o 'Especialización'. Ese es el verdadero sentido o  significado con el que se la utiliza en habla inglesa, y ahora aquí, en  habla hispana. 

 Creo que es una buena palabra, celebro su llegada. Más vale que sobre y no que falte. 

Saludos.


----------

